# Post Your Nekkid in Chaps Pictures Here Guys



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

We're waiting lol


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 19, 2008)

Gigi, you've got me salivating already!


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

ok, the first pictures have come in.

This is Andrew girls.  He says to tell you that he was a little shy to strip down nekkid but hoped this would do lol


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

ok. Charlie Bass has posed for the Chap thread. He also said he was a bit shy and only stripped half way


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

ok--how do you put these on ?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 19, 2008)

stealin my pics again?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

This came in anonymous. With a hot bod like that I figure it has to be Gunny. You decide girls.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> This came in anonymous. With a hot bod like that I figure it has to be Gunny. You decide girls.



Only if it was black leather with real fire coming out of the side and a mace in the side pocket,,,,,yeah, that's gunny alright!


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

Sunniman went for it and stripped down to the rear in his matching tin man chaps & vest lol


----------



## random3434 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tresha (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> ok. Charlie Bass has posed for the Chap thread. He also said he was a bit shy and only stripped half way




Yowza!!

Hop on, I'll teach you to ride Texas style!!
Giddy-yap!


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 19, 2008)

tresha said:


> Yowza!!
> 
> Hop on, I'll teach you to ride Texas style!!
> Giddy-yap!



I thought you were a lesbian?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

oh looky here! DavidS and Newsboy have decided since the election is over they would pose together. But neither one had the balls to strip nekkid!


----------



## random3434 (Nov 19, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I thought you were a lesbian?



Uh, that was a pic of a GIRL in Chaps Crimson, go look again!


----------



## Isolde (Nov 19, 2008)

Heh... Gigi, all those specimens hang to the left. 

Red meat. <--- inside joke for naughty zoot. You know who you are.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Uh, that was a pic of a GIRL in Chaps Crimson, go look again!



Ahh, so it is.  Sorry.


----------



## tresha (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Sunniman went for it and stripped down to the rear in his matching tin man chaps & vest lol



Oh, now see that's just not right at all.

You made baby Jesus....puke up a lung.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

Ah, a threesome tonight!

Shogun
Abikersailor &
Retiredgysgt

decided to pose for us.  Thanks guys.  A little bit-o-butt would have been nice.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 19, 2008)

Isolde said:


> Heh... Gigi, all those specimens hang to the left.



Even Sunniman?  How can you tell?  Is it the dimple?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 19, 2008)

I am by far the hottest


----------



## random3434 (Nov 19, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> I am by far the hottest



I don't think tresha thinks so..........


----------



## DavidS (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> oh looky here! DavidS and Newsboy have decided since the election is over they would pose together. But neither one had the balls to strip nekkid!



I'm honored that I would be chosen. However, if it's naked pictures you want - I do have those.


----------



## Dis (Nov 19, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I'm honored that I would be chosen. However, if it's naked pictures you want - I do have those.



Please, no.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Sunniman went for it and stripped down to the rear in his matching tin man chaps & vest lol



*If he only had an ass---duh duh de duh duh  duh*


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> ok--how do you put these on ?



Shit.  I almost fell out of my chair.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> This came in anonymous. With a hot bod like that I figure it has to be Gunny. You decide girls.



No freakin way do you catch me DEAD in those colors.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> No freakin way do you catch me DEAD in those colors.



I think they are trying to catch you OUT of those colors----just a guess tho.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I think they are trying to catch you OUT of those colors----just a guess tho.



That wouldn't be hard.  I'd walk home however I had to after getting that ugly crap off.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> That wouldn't be hard.  I'd walk home however I had to after getting that ugly crap off.



Ride home, partner. Thats how Godiva did it !


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> No freakin way do you catch me DEAD in those colors.



yes but suede feels so soft to the touch...on a man's thighs...in my hands....

damn, now I'm all quivvery.....sheesh Gunny, you gotta stop doing that to me!


----------



## random3434 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> That wouldn't be hard.  I'd walk home however I had to after getting that ugly crap off.



That sounds like something a dude would say to an skanky one night stand!


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

eots has sent in his pic!  He's decided on the furry pink. It matches his illuminati.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> That sounds like something a dude would say to an skanky one night stand!



and you know that HOW ?


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> That sounds like something a dude would say to an skanky one night stand!



My contribution to dual-use phrases.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

oh, and here's Strollingbones....trying to horn in on the action.  Come on bones...we want nekkid guys!


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> eots has sent in his pic!  He's decided on the furry pink. It matches his illuminati.




Do you have ANY idea what eots can do with that pic?  It's OBVIOUSLY a group of guys conspiring to take over something .....


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> oh, and here's Strollingbones....trying to horn in on the action.  Come on bones...we want nekkid guys!



You just hush up, woman.  SHE can stay.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Do you have ANY idea what eots can do with that pic?  It's OBVIOUSLY a group of guys conspiring to take over something .....



OMG


----------



## tresha (Nov 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> You just hush up, woman.  SHE can stay.





(pssst, when does she start dancing?)


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

Abelien Sea lent his chaps to some Redhead (hmmm) who won't give them back.  She sent her pic in.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

Dive Con and his waterproof chaps lol


----------



## random3434 (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Abelien Sea lent his chaps to some Redhead (hmmm) who won't give them back.  She sent her pic in.



Those are some butt ugly chaps, or shoud I say butt showing........


----------



## tresha (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Abelien Sea lent his chaps to some Redhead (hmmm) who won't give them back.  She sent her pic in.





"Elizabeth, it's the big one, I can feel it!"

THUD!

Edited:
Wait, she's wearing chaps?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

Average Joe. Thank you, thank you very much ---but these are not chaps babe.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Dive Con and his waterproof chaps lol



Are you POSTIVE about that astrology chart ??  I think your moon has gone haywire.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

c'mon Political Chic...we want Guys in here GUYS!


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

Dillo, we want a picture from THIS CENTURY man!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> c'mon Political Chic...we want Guys in here GUYS!



ok Gigi--A- .


----------



## Dis (Nov 19, 2008)

Some of those, we need big red X's for.  If you don't have the body for it, no chaps.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Dis said:


> Some of those, we need big red X's for.  If you don't have the body for it, no chaps.



C'mon ... dillo's pic's not THAT bad ....


----------



## Dis (Nov 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> C'mon ... dillo's pic's not THAT bad ....



I guess in comparison.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> C'mon ... dillo's pic's not THAT bad ....



no fair----that's not my good side !!!


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> c'mon Political Chic...we want Guys in here GUYS!




Nice tush.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 19, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Nice tush.



Nice flower lol


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Nice flower lol



Nice trophy !


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Nice flower lol



Indeed.  I got a kick out of all that speculation.


----------



## tresha (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> c'mon Political Chic...we want Guys in here GUYS!


I believe I've reached Nirvana.

It's....it's beautiful here people. Beautiful.


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 19, 2008)

Just keep your nose out of my flower.


----------



## CSM (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Dillo, we want a picture from THIS CENTURY man!



Now that's funny!


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 19, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Sunniman went for it and stripped down to the rear in his matching tin man chaps & vest lol



I love his hat.  Although truth is, he wears a ten gallon.  Another non-sequitur.  Tresha is a shrinking violet.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 20, 2008)

When I told Newsboy to dress as a Cowboy....he took it quite literaly lol


----------



## glockmail (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry but this was the best that I could come up with on short notice.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 20, 2008)

oh, look who's back! Shogun, Bikersailor and RetiredSarge. They're getting into this posing stuff (I'm afraid they  might take their skivvies off next time)


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 20, 2008)

Incoming from Glock!  But he wanted us to know that his chaps are all washed up.  He sent this pic to show us why lol


----------



## editec (Nov 20, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> ok, the first pictures have come in.
> 
> This is Andrew girls. He says to tell you that he was a little shy to strip down nekkid but hoped this would do lol


 

Ah...it appears that this somebody's equipment originates from his hip.

Now I haven't really studied my Grays anatomy for sometime, but seems to me that something not right about that bulge.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 20, 2008)

Not to change the subject, but Average Joe says he's is foregoing the chaps and elvis suit because he has a job interview coming up and needs our help in making a decision:

The Leopard Fur 






or the Malamut lol






Oh, Editec, he promises to lend it to you if he gets the job lol


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 20, 2008)

editec said:


> Ah...it appears that this somebody's equipment originates from his hip.
> 
> Now I haven't really studied my Grays anatomy for sometime, but seems to me that something not right about that bulge.



You're mistaken.  I actually have only one leg, it was lost when my parachute didn't open.   However, now I can  let it loose and be more comfortable.


----------



## Silence (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I found glock's picture...he's stunning in pink isn't he!!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 20, 2008)

Silence said:


> I think I found glock's picture



I think we decided that one was Bass----scroll back


----------



## Silence (Nov 20, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I think we decided that one was Bass----scroll back



aww hell...see what I get for skipping page 3 

I thought the bass was a black guy?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 20, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I think we decided that one was Bass----scroll back



You're both wrong, it's Eots with his matching Illuminati


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 20, 2008)

Silence said:


> aww hell...see what I get for skipping page 3
> 
> I thought the bass was a black guy?



The Bass had a sex change


----------



## Silence (Nov 20, 2008)

ok which of our local studs is this guy?






Dillo?  is that you?


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 20, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> You're both wrong, it's Eots with his matching Illuminati



damn--should remembered that

now this one-----does is belong her, the steak thread or is it another one of dancer's avatars ? I'm getting so confused


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 20, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> damn--should remembered that
> 
> now this one-----does is belong her, the steak thread or is it another one of dancer's avatars ? I'm getting so confused



You cant' put porno pics like that in here dillo, what were you thinking!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 20, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> You cant' put porno pics like that in here dillo, what were you thinking!



I told you I got confused--go ahead---rat on me.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 20, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> You cant' put porno pics like that in here dillo, what were you thinking!



I'm just glad you ran out of pics before you got to me.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 20, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'm just glad you ran out of pics before you got to me.



lol Crimson....I'm not done yet


----------



## Dis (Nov 20, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'm just glad you ran out of pics before you got to me.



LOL.  No shit.

Me, tho - not you.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 20, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> lol Crimson....I'm not done yet


----------



## tresha (Nov 20, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'm just glad you ran out of pics before you got to me.



That's pretty much just beggin  to be put in silver spandex chaps innit?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

Just received a pic from Crimson who doesn't believe in wasteful spending...so he crafted a pair of his own chaps:


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

updated - up-to-date pick from Dillo


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 21, 2008)

thats disturbing


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

I gather from his pic that Del was very confused by the nekkid men in chaps request:


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

Tresha is VERY excited that Catzmeow is sporting Chaps


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 21, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> updated - up-to-date pick from Dillo



well shit--we had a cold front roll through here last lite and I didn't expect you to be waiting on my front porch with a cam anyway.

Can I tell em what happened when you came inside to warm up ?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

Dis wanted everyone to know that redheads have more fun in chaps.  But who's the guy hiding behind her? Hmmmmmm  (could that be where Manifold went?)


----------



## Shogun (Nov 21, 2008)

xsited1 said:


>


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

Boy that Chris sure has sex appeal, eh?


----------



## Jon (Nov 21, 2008)

This thread makes my eyes want to die.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 21, 2008)

well I finally got some but if you think I'm walking around with just this on, you're crazy.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> well I finally got some but if you think I'm walking around with just this on, you're crazy.



you're so funny Dillo and I have maxed out my credit for giving you any more rep this month! lol


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

Quiet Sanders...and I said Men in Chaps not Men in Tights!







edited to say: Nice Package JSanders lol


----------



## Jon (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

oh, looky here, it's the Liberal Boyz and their matching snazzy outfits in the back room at the Obama headquarters in San Fran after the election Modbert, Truthmatters & bk1983


----------



## Jon (Nov 21, 2008)

I miss Modbert. He was such a smart liberal. Now all that's left is sealy fucking bobo.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 21, 2008)

pretty bad when the smartest liberal was 17 years old


----------



## Shogun (Nov 21, 2008)

youve got a big mouth for such a narrow jay bird E-ass, dude.  You might wanna remember who the king liberal is around here and then kiss my motherfucking converse.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 21, 2008)

oh no

The E-thug has come out of his shell

What a little bitch you must be in the real world


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey, I've seen you guys in chaps.  Who's laughing now?


----------



## Jon (Nov 21, 2008)

Shogun said:


> youve got a big mouth for such a narrow jay bird E-ass, dude.  You might wanna remember who the king liberal is around here and then kiss my motherfucking converse.



You? King liberal? You don't even support abortion.

I label you a moderate.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 21, 2008)

jsanders said:


> You? King liberal? You don't even support abortion.
> 
> I label you a moderate.



now now...there is no fighting in the Chaps thread, take that out to the "I hate liberals" section of the board lol


----------



## Shogun (Nov 21, 2008)

Andrew2382 said:


> oh no
> 
> The E-thug has come out of his shell
> 
> What a little bitch you must be in the real world



I bet you'd be awfully quiet if we were standing in the same room, motherfucker.


----------



## Jon (Nov 21, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> now now...there is no fighting in the Chaps thread, take that out to the "I hate liberals" section of the board lol



I don't hate liberals, just dumb ones. 

And, you haven't seen me in chaps. If you did, you'd be blind from poking your eyes out a la Oedipus.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 21, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Quiet Sanders...and I said Men in Chaps not Men in Tights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that's just gross!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 21, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> you're so funny Dillo and I have maxed out my credit for giving you any more rep this month! lol



just keep up the avatar display


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 21, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Just received a pic from Crimson who doesn't believe in wasteful spending...so he crafted a pair of his own chaps:



I'm wearing those jeans right now.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 21, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I'm wearing those jeans right now.




I hope you have heated car seats!


----------



## tresha (Nov 21, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> Just received a pic from Crimson who doesn't believe in wasteful spending...so he crafted a pair of his own chaps:



Crimson! Someone wrote on your bo-hiney!! (Did you have to pay extra for that? They told_ me _everybody had to pay extra....)



GigiBowman said:


> Tresha is VERY excited that Catzmeow is sporting Chaps



Son of a BITCH!!!
CATZ!!! Come here! You can have your stinkin' twenty bucks back. You told me you would never tell, now you've gone and put our pictures up here on the internet for just everbody to see.
You tol' me I was special!


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 21, 2008)

Tresh--

Is that you and catz?  I thought you had a mohawk.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 21, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Tresh--
> 
> Is that you and catz?  I thought you had a mohawk.



A dyke with a mohawk! Excellent...........


----------



## tresha (Nov 21, 2008)

sky dancer said:


> Tresh--
> 
> Is that you and catz?  I thought you had a mohawk.



Yeppers, that's us allrighty.
Back when I was blond, weighed about 878 pounds less than I do right now and went to UT Texas.



Echo Zulu said:


> A dyke with a mohawk!
> Excellent...........



Why thank ye!
It is a mighty awesome mo-hawk indeed.
When/if I can get my Sweetie to clean it up a bit and take my pic, I might, might post a pic here.

( I don't actually weigh 878lbs+ whatever the hot blond weighs.)


----------



## random3434 (Nov 21, 2008)

tresha said:


> Yeppers, that's us allrighty.
> Back when I was blond, weighed about 878 pounds less than I do right now and went to UT Texas.
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!

I can't recall the last time I saw a girl with a mohawk, maybe Grace Jones? lol

There is an 8th grade boy in my school who has one, it's his way of "rebelling" against the school uniforms they have to wear. There's no rule about their hair! 

Now in the 80's, I'd see mohawks all the time........



Do you wear black on the outside, because black is how you feel on the inside?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 21, 2008)

tresha said:


> Crimson! Someone wrote on your bo-hiney!! (Did you have to pay extra for that? They told_ me _everybody had to pay extra....)



That is a tatoo that says EXIT ONLY in couple of diferent languages.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 21, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> That is a tatoo that says EXIT ONLY in couple of diferent languages.



I thought it said:


"BASS AND SUNI STAY OUT!"


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 21, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I thought it said:
> 
> 
> "BASS AND SUNI STAY OUT!"



Hopefully they can read.


----------



## tresha (Nov 21, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Cool!
> 
> I can't recall the last time I saw a girl with a mohawk, maybe Grace Jones? lol
> 
> ...



Please to translate.
Thank you.


----------



## random3434 (Nov 21, 2008)

tresha said:


> Please to translate.
> Thank you.



It's a lyric to a Smiths song,,,,used to listen to "Louder than Bombs" every day in college..........




Louder Than Bombs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sky dancer (Nov 21, 2008)

tresha said:


> Yeppers, that's us allrighty.
> Back when I was blond, weighed about 878 pounds less than I do right now and went to UT Texas.
> 
> 
> ...



May you two be merrily happy.


----------



## USAMan1776 (Nov 21, 2008)

Now these are way too funny but I think we need a few more female fannies


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 21, 2008)

USAMan1776 said:


> Now these are way too funny but I think we need a few more female fannies



well feel free to look around---you'll make half the women here happy anyway. Or you could try one to make people guess -----?


----------



## catzmeow (Nov 21, 2008)

tresha said:


> CATZ!!! Come here! You can have your stinkin' twenty bucks back. You told me you would never tell, now you've gone and put our pictures up here on the internet for just everbody to see.
> You tol' me I was special!



Well, you look special when you wear those red pants, darlin.


----------



## tigerbob (Nov 21, 2008)

USAMan1776 said:


> Now these are way too funny but I think we need a few more female fannies



God, I hope nobody from England reads that.


----------

